# was hit by wedge thrown by the saw



## echomeister (May 14, 2017)

I was cutting long straight piece on the ground using a plasic wedge to keep the wood from binding the saw. The wedge slipped down into the chain and the next thing i knew i had a bloody lip. The saw threw the wedge back at me quite hard. Anybody else experience this kinda thing


----------



## derwoodii (May 14, 2017)

och!, sorry to read but no not like yours... I been clipped a lot by bits of flying debris and wood chunks,, im trying to work out the physics and guessing the wedge ricochet back off something to hit you as rotating chain direction with normal top cut would have pushed it away from you 1st. be grateful was plastic not steel wedge or maybe a missing tooth..


----------



## tree stump (May 15, 2017)

Been hit in the tender parts by a springpole, at first for two seconds it doesn't hurt then I am rolling around on the ground in extreme agony or having the notch cut when it doesn't come out then hitting it with your saw and it hits you on the knee cap, more agony


----------

